# Compatible Tanks for KangerTech Evod Coils



## Domi-Vapes (1/3/18)

Hi - Just would like to know if anyone knows which tanks are compatible with KangerTech Evod Coils. Would really appreciate advise


----------



## Stosta (1/3/18)

Domi-Vapes said:


> Hi - Just would like to know if anyone knows which tanks are compatible with KangerTech Evod Coils. Would really appreciate advise


Hi @Domi-Vapes and welcome to the forum!

I think just the Evod tanks and the Protanks (the older ones, not the new ones, they use the OCC coils).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/3/18)

Why not buy a new Evod tank from www.eciggies.co.za?


----------

